# Garmin Edge 200 loading gpx files?



## oldgreyandslow (18 Oct 2012)

I know it doesn't have mapping but thought the 200 did the breadcrumb trail thing. Is it possible to load a .gpx file onto a garmin edge 200? I've trawled through the garmin connect website and here but can't seem to find an answer.

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2012)

I use the Garmin Training centre.

I make up a course/route in Bike Hike or RideWithGps etc
Save it as a tcx file then load it to the 200 via the Training Centre.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (18 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I use the Garmin Training centre.
> 
> I make up a course/route in Bike Hike or RideWithGps etc
> Save it as a tcx file then load it to the 200 via the Training Centre.


 I have a course from the british cycling website, it is downloadable as a gpx file, which I was hoping to be able toa lod to my garmin really without the need to go here there and everywhere.
Never mind, I'll settle for printed instructions on a map holder, old style technology


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Oct 2012)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I know it doesn't have mapping but thought the 200 did the breadcrumb trail thing. Is it possible to load a .gpx file onto a garmin edge 200? I've trawled through the garmin connect website and here but can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> Thanks


 
Plug the Garmin 200 into your pc then goto My Computer and find the Garmin then open the *Garmin* folder then the *New Files* folder and put the GPX file in there once that is done disconnect the 200 from the PC. Now start up the 200 and find the course in courses and select and it will convert the file so you can use it.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (18 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Plug the Garmin 200 into your pc then goto My Computer and find the Garmin then open the *Garmin* folder then the *New Files* folder and put the GPX file in there once that is done disconnect the 200 from the PC. Now start up the 200 and find the course in courses and select and it will convert the file so you can use it.


 
Sorted, thanks a lot.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Oct 2012)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Sorted, thanks a lot.


 
No problem 

Why they dont tell you how to do this anywhere I dont know


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Plug the Garmin 200 into your pc then goto My Computer and find the Garmin then open the *Garmin* folder then the *New Files* folder and put the GPX file in there once that is done disconnect the 200 from the PC. Now start up the 200 and find the course in courses and select and it will convert the file so you can use it.


 

Never thought of this. Tried today and worked perfect. Cheers Phil.


----------



## defy-one (20 Oct 2012)

I have used the bread crumb (gpx file) trail, but it left me wanting an 800!


----------



## Thomk (21 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> I have used the bread crumb (gpx file) trail, but it left me wanting an 800!


You get used to it.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2012)

What is the distance between each breadcrumb? And does it use a compass or an actual map on the screen?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> What is the distance between each breadcrumb? And does it use a compass or an actual map on the screen?


 

It's a black line you follow. That's all.
If you go off the line it beeps and tells you.


----------



## okeydokey79 (23 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Plug the Garmin 200 into your pc then goto My Computer and find the Garmin then open the *Garmin* folder then the *New Files* folder and put the GPX file in there once that is done disconnect the 200 from the PC. Now start up the 200 and find the course in courses and select and it will convert the file so you can use it.


 
excellent phil, havnt really used my garmin for routes yet but just put a course on it again thanks +1


----------

